# Dave Talbot passed away rip



## OJay

Don't know the INS and outs but alex mac has got on his facebook that dave Talbot has passed away?

Is this true?

If so R.I.P big Dave


----------



## 3752

you are fukcing joking....jesus if this is true RIP....


----------



## Linny

RIP Dave :'( xxx


----------



## Ex-SRD

Just heard this too.

I'm shocked. I was chatting with him in Pizza Hut afterwards on Sunday


----------



## JAY-EL

Fcuking hell was stood next to him on Sunday!! RIP Dave , thoughts go out to his family!


----------



## Ex-SRD

He died yesterday of a massive heart attack. he had blood shot eyes at the show and had had for a couple of weeks but wanted to compete so desperately at the British.


----------



## Fivos

I just spoke to his gym partner Doug Kelly and he confirmed Dave passed away :-( . I'd known Dave since 2004 when we both competed in the EFBB Finals in the INT >80 kg class and i was stood next to him it was a real eyeopner to how much of a massive bodybuilder he was. He spoke to me backstage commenting on my condition even though I never met him before. He always took the time to talk to me about training at any show i saw him and thats what made Dave such a great guy. I photographed him with his wife and son at last year and this years UKBFF finals. Dave passing has truly upset me and my thoughts are with his son and wife and all his family. He will be sorely missed.

Here is a pic of Dave from the weekend










Fivos


----------



## strange_days

Don't know him personally, but evidently a sad loss to the community.

RIP Dave, love and best wishes to his family.

J


----------



## PRL

Omg. Saw him on Sunday.

Looked fine, yes saw his eye was blood shot, but never thought nothing about it.

Thoughts with his family.

RIP


----------



## boyd_j

rip big dave, sad news


----------



## laurie g

S hit mann i always liked his physique and by all accounts he was a true gent. RIP


----------



## DB

Bad news,

Competed against him a few years ago, big lump and seemed friendly.

He looked very ill on sunday, walking and breathing looked very laboured,

Sad for his family


----------



## Kezz

That is sad news... RIP


----------



## MissBC

I think i mentioned to DB when he was on stage that he looked really unwell as a whole person, his gut was just a little too distended even for the normal causes of this in the bodybuilding world, he was really breathing fast and hard and his general appreance just didnt seem right to me. Clearly there was something going on at the time which is really sad.

RIP and thoughts with him family


----------



## Jojo 007

Very very sad


----------



## hertderg

Very sad news , RIP .


----------



## Lou

MissBC said:


> I think i mentioned to DB when he was on stage that he looked really unwell as a whole person, his gut was just a little too distended even for the normal causes of this in the bodybuilding world, he was really breathing fast and hard and his general appreance just didnt seem right to me. Clearly there was something going on at the time which is really sad.
> 
> RIP and thoughts with him family


I must admit BC when I saw Dave backstage I thought the same thing he looked really unwell.


----------



## SK-XO

what is going on with all the bb'ers dying recently? crazy.

Didn't know him but R.I.P.!


----------



## avril

so very sad..and he was a young man too....rest in peace dave x


----------



## avril

SK-XO said:


> what is going on with all the bb'ers dying recently? crazy.


its not the healthiest sport there is.....too many do anything to get their goals achieved and for many its to the detriment of their health...

plus...many people have heart problems and they dont know it until its too late...

and im not saying this about dave....im just generalizing.


----------



## Raptor

RIP Dave x

It could be yet another sign that BB is an unhealthy sport, there is no doubt about that especially when it comes to show dieting etc. But then again completely normal people go early, one of my friends who was totally healthy just dropped to his knees at 22 and passed away and to this day its a mystery.

My love goes to his family


----------



## chelios

R.I.P Dave, thoughts are with your loved ones.


----------



## D92

RIP Dave

Its hearing stuff like this that makes me think that deciding to never touch gear again is probably the right one.


----------



## Fivos

I dont think we should be specualting on the cause of Daves passing as its a bit incensitive to be honest. Im sure friends and family will be reading this thread and if it were me I would not be happy...

Lets all remember Dave for the true gent he was and pass our best wishes to all his friends and family.

Fivos


----------



## Guest

Well said Fivos

Thoughts are with Daves family.


----------



## defdaz

Terrible news, RIP.


----------



## Simon m

Fivos said:


> I dont think we should be specualting on the cause of Daves passing as its a bit incensitive to be honest. Im sure friends and family will be reading this thread and if it were me I would not be happy...
> 
> Lets all remember Dave for the true gent he was and pass our best wishes to all his friends and family.
> 
> Fivos


Totally agree.

RIP


----------



## Steedee

I'm so gutted to hear this. I was watching a vid of the top 6 supers lasyt night and thought dave didn't look too well.

I used to train at daves gym and have trained with the big man a few times. He was always a true gent and very helpful. I really can't begin to describe how sad I feel. I truely feel so sorry for his wife and son.

Bodybuilding has lost a true warrior.

Rip

Dave

You will be sorely missed


----------



## JB74

dont know him but rest in peace pal thoughts are with his family


----------



## cecil_sensation

r.i.p

so tragic


----------



## Growing Lad

shocked and gutted. text him only last week wishing him luck, he took time to sit down and help me on all aspects of bodybuilding just because the type of guy he was. had a real passion for the sport and had to be seen in person to appreciate how big he was.

thoughts with your family and close friends at metroflex.

RIP Big Dave


----------



## Tony Barnes

Terrible news - RIP


----------



## XJPX

wow this is shocking, met him last year after the leamington wen him and his family where on the table next to us in pizza hut....was such a nice guy. RIP , thoughts with your friends and family x


----------



## DNL

Very sad news, RIP mate.


----------



## munkyboy

Very very sad news.

I remember waiting to weigh in at Brits in 2006 and he walked passed and I remember thinking he was one of the biggest guys I had ever seen. Man mountain!

Thoughts are with his family.


----------



## TryingToGetBig

Gone but not forgotten, RIP Dave.


----------



## 3752

Fivos said:


> I dont think we should be specualting on the cause of Daves passing as its a bit incensitive to be honest. Im sure friends and family will be reading this thread and if it were me I would not be happy...
> 
> Lets all remember Dave for the true gent he was and pass our best wishes to all his friends and family.
> 
> Fivos


totally agree Fivos lets not make this a steroid slating thread....


----------



## pj_11

This is a really sad time for Dave and his poor family, and bodybuilding. A tragic loss all round. I didnt get the chnace to know Dave or his family but my heart does go out to them all.

Peace


----------



## micky

A sad loss my thoughts are with his freinds and family r.i.p.


----------



## Robsta

Fivos said:


> I dont think we should be specualting on the cause of Daves passing as its a bit incensitive to be honest. Im sure friends and family will be reading this thread and if it were me I would not be happy...
> 
> Lets all remember Dave for the true gent he was and pass our best wishes to all his friends and family.
> 
> Fivos


I never knew him and it's sad to see anyone die as such, but I have to totally agree with this....There is a time and a place for such discussion and this is clearly not it..... :thumbup1:


----------



## Normangorman

Fivos said:


> I dont think we should be specualting on the cause of Daves passing as its a bit incensitive to be honest. Im sure friends and family will be reading this thread and if it were me I would not be happy...
> 
> Lets all remember Dave for the true gent he was and pass our best wishes to all his friends and family.
> 
> Fivos


100% agree. Thoughts & condolences to family & friends.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Thoughts are with friends and family.


----------



## Alex The Kid

Shocking!!!!! I remember seeing him compete at the british every year as i can remember and watched a small documentary that he was in few years back..terrible news R.I.P


----------



## mozza_84

dont know him but such a tragic loss r.i.p


----------



## benicillin

Really tragic. R.I.P


----------



## xycobulldog

i cant believe the big man is gone i saw him last week to ask if he would help me get ready to compete next year,and as always he agreed.

he helped me loads and made metroflex a top gym.

he was a huge man with integrity who truly loved our sport,he will be missed by anyones whose life he touched R.I.P BIG MAN and i hope they have some big iron in that gym in the sky!!!!


----------



## bigacb

A few guys from the gym said he didn't look too well. Thoughts are with his family and friends RIP.


----------



## xycobulldog

im shocked big dave was a top man a great ambassador and competitor for our sport and would always help you if he could,he was gonna help me compete next year,im truly sad for daves family and our sport he touched peoples lives in a positive way and was a big man in every sense.

rip big man and when i hear thunder now i know its you throwing around the iron in the gym in the sky.


----------



## willsey4

Sh1t!

Im absolutely gob smacked on this! Just saw it on Hercules fb page.

I never got to speak to Dave but everyone said at Hercules what a nice guy he was. I saw pics of him from the finals and did not pick up on him looking unwell. I was expecting to see him at the weekend at Hercules.

I agree with Fivos and the others. This thread should not be speculating the causes etc even if it is a eye opener for people. Time and a place and all that...

RIP Dave, true bodybuilding great


----------



## Big chris

A sad loss, my thoughts go out to his family and friends, remember seeing him in a documentery a few years ago and he was talking through his daily routine i remember thinking how does he fit all that into a day, a lot of heart and dedication. Also saw him in the beef recently at metroflex seemed like a top gym with some good guys there, full credit to him. R.I.P Dave Talbot.


----------



## oaklad

RIP big man!!

this thread shows that you'll be missed


----------



## sizar

he didn't look very well on Sunday ..Rest in peace big man


----------



## Dean1

Just went to train at his gym and heard the news......a real shock and so sad, he just didn't look right last time i saw him a few days ago. So exhausted....

R.I.P Big Dave.....always 110%


----------



## yannyboy

Never met him but saw him in the documentary "Man Who's Arms Exploded"

Very sad news.


----------



## steveg

Ive seen Dave about every year ive done the British finals but only spoke to him for the first time this year, and all i can say is that he was a gentleman!!! RIP big fella. Condolences to all his family and friends


----------



## round 2

Always sad when something like this happens.Its just a hobby at the end of the day but I think we all get sucked in deep doing something you love.

Sad news R.I.P


----------



## bigphil1982

You're gonna be missed mate. The gym ain't gonna be the same without you there


----------



## Guest

RIP Dave - gutted to hear this.


----------



## Gym-pig

One of the Bodybuilders I travelled to Nottingham this weekend to see .

Shocked and RIP Big Dave Talbot


----------



## samgibson88

RIP DAVE

remember speaking to his son on the sunday backstage he was saying how proud of his dad he was.


----------



## BB_999

Very sad news. I didn't know him but gutted to hear this.

R.I.P Dave.


----------



## blackbeard

Gutted to hear this,i knew Dave personally, one of my best friends is also one of his best friends. i met him at a couple of weddings and various shows.Im in Spain at the moment and my mate has just called me,he's devastated.My condolences to his wife and son RIP Dave


----------



## shakey

Very Sad news,thoughts

go out too his family & friends

RIP Dave


----------



## VIDEO ERIC




----------



## s4m

R.I.P


----------



## musclefox

By DB



> Competed against him a few years ago, big lump and seemed friendly.


Yes at the 2008 Mr Hercules i was there doing the inter u80kg.

Didn't know him personally but he chatted with me and Lyndsey Bruce at the weigh in and he was telling us he competes at around 130kg, came across as a nice guy.

RIP Big man, my condolences to his wife and son..


----------



## sceptic13

Never met him or knew him but still remember him walking past me with his boy at the weigh ins for the British 2007. My thoughts go out to his family. What a terrible shame. RIP Big Dave.


----------



## Britbb

RIP dave. Thoughts are with his family.

I met him a couple of times and spoke to him, he was a very friendly guy and always made time for people, not to mention a huge bodybuilder and put lots into the sport and community.

Very sad loss for bodybuilding. This is such terrible news!


----------



## chris2678

was talking to dave back stage befor going on i really am gutted and as for his son who was back stage with him taking pics of his daddy words can not explain how he must be feeling right now i gutted for him to very very sad day in the world of bodybuilding.


----------



## Bettyboo

Condolences to family and friends, i didnt know the fella personally, but from this thread sounds like he was a top fella.

RIP


----------



## BARNY

Very very sad to hear about Daves passing. He was a gentle giant. I was only having a laugh with him backstage at the weekend. Every year without fail Dave is at British part of the furniture if you will. He will be sadly missed.

God bless his family, may he rest in peace.


----------



## nolotil

RIP


----------



## pflx

rip big dave


----------



## xCx

i cant believe it myself, its very sad, did'nt know him too well, but he's a great loss to BB-ing!

xCx


----------



## weeman

i weighed in at the same time as him backstage last saturday,first time i had seen him in the flesh,couldnt believe the sheer size of him,mountain,outweighed me by 40k,monster of a man,such a tragedy to hear


----------



## greekgod

I never met the man, but losing a brother of iron is a sad thing for us all... MY heartfelt condolences to all his family....


----------



## Denis Doronin

RIP Dave  ((


----------



## dbyahoo

I never knew or met Dave but he's such a familiar name because of his years competing and I've always admired his physique. It's a tragedy whenever someone dies, especially when they have children, and our thoughts should be with them.

As usual there will be questions about the cause of death, just as every bodybuilder with an anger problem is termed "roid rage", but the truth is we don't know. Dave would have been a big man whether a bodybuilder or not, we can't say what would be different.

Everyone should however take care of themselves with check ups. No one knows what's lurking. People die of conditions they never knew they had, so get checked out guys!

RIP Dave Talbot.


----------



## dbyahoo

Just a question but how old was Dave? I was told today he weighed 130kg but someone else told me it was more than that? Such a shame.

Is there anywhere to leave condolences?


----------



## Guest

dbyahoo said:


> Just a question but how old was Dave? I was told today he weighed 130kg but someone else told me it was more than that? Such a shame.
> 
> Is there anywhere to leave condolences?


i belive he was up around the 25st marks off season. i saw him at a ultimate challenge fight night last year and a few of my freinds are friends of his.

couldnt really wish to meet a nicer more polite guy.

rip


----------



## Steedee

Dave told me himself that he was on stage at 21 stone. And that was a couple of years ago. He also said that when he stepped on the gym scales in off season they went all the way round and clanked the limiter and that was set at 24 stone. I believe Dave was 36. Im not entirely sure on this.

His funeral was today and im so gutted I end up having to work so couldnt attend.

R.I.P Big fella.


----------



## Steedee

dbyahoo said:


> Just a question but how old was Dave? I was told today he weighed 130kg but someone else told me it was more than that? Such a shame.
> 
> Is there anywhere to leave condolences?


He has a facebook page mate. Big dave talbot.


----------



## blackbeard

dbyahoo said:


> Just a question but how old was Dave? I was told today he weighed 130kg but someone else told me it was more than that? Such a shame.
> 
> Is there anywhere to leave condolences?


He was 38


----------



## Fivos

Well the funeral was a very sad day for all. But what an amazing turnout which was not suprising to be honest. The funeral hall was packed and people couldn't get in such was the sheer number of people wanted to pay thee respects to Dave.

I first met Dave when we both competed in 2004 at the EFBB British Finals in the Int > 80kg. I could not believe the size of him. Backstage we spoke and since then we stayed in touch mainly seeing him at shows. But one thing special about Dave is that he always to time to speak to everyone.

Lucky for me I photographed Dave and Tyler/Hannah backstage at the 2009 and 2010 finals which i have given to them on picture CD.

I think we should all try and dig any pics we have of Dave and post em on the forum as I know Tyler woud love to see them.

Dave will be greatly missed

Fivos


----------



## Khaos1436114653

R.I.P Dave......


----------



## FATBOY

r.i.p


----------



## big silver back

So sad, great physique. R.I.P.


----------



## Linny

Markydavies1990 said:


> R.I.P Dave Steroids are not the way!


Are you going to share what is the way?


----------



## ostrain

Markydavies1990 said:


> R.I.P Dave Steroids are not the way!


Stupid first post..


----------

